# GPU-z error with Fermi (C2050)



## Joseph Walkenhorst (May 9, 2010)

Hi,
Does GPU-z currently support the NVidia Tesla C2050? (this is essentially a high power scientific computing device based on the Fermi architecture)
I am getting the following error when i try to load GPU-z:
"An unrecoverable error has occured @ 0x40738B in GPU-Z.
Do you want to submit the crash information to the developer"

FYI I'm running windows 7, 64 bit.

Thanks

Edit: Actually this version of the Tesla looks to have a DVI output. The previous version (C1060) didn't.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2010)

W1zzard cant really support them without getting his hands on one (or a tester for one) and cards without even a display output wouldnt really be that popular.

He'll likely drop by and post his comments sooner or later, but i wouldnt hold your breath on support - i guess it depends how much work it would involve.


----------

